# I,m New and Improved!



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Well .....it has been exactly one week since I smoked my last ciggarette. This is after 30 years of being a smoker. Been doing this cold turkey and so far so good. I have been eating more but I,ll worry about that later. The urges have been alot more managable than I expected....wish me luck!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Best of luck to you, it can be a real bitch to quit but I hope you make it. Next year you can go on a vacation with the cash saved as well.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

...or buy a Nash strat or some other fancy geetar. That'll motivate you.


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

I went turkey November 2001. You can do it!!!!


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*A cigarette saved is a guitar earned*

Just think of the gear you can buy...........If you smoked a pack a day..........thats 9 bucks and change a day x 365 days = around 3200 and change....
Nice amount for a really incredible guitar..........or a couple of decent ones


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

Right on man. It always encouraging to hear...Still struggling here...one day I'll get through it.:rockon:


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

wow man... congradulations:bow: my aunte has just quit smoking too : ) and im really proud of her... now im trying to get my mom to stop... i see it in my relitaves its hard to quit so i take it as i should never start and i dont have to deal with the stopping


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Right on, Tarl! :food-smiley-004: 

I quit back in 2000 after about 17 years of smoking and it was a bitch, but the second best thing I ever did save for marrying my wife. If the temptations get bad try taking a walk, talking with friends, chewing gum, whatever it takes. Know that it gets easier all the time even though the odd craving will catch you off guard. I've done a 180 since then and am currently in the best shape of my life - it can happen to you too and aside from feeling better, food tastes better, you'll be able to smell better and sex is better too! :banana: That alone should keep you motivated.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I think the Canadian Cancer Society has a contest going on where you can win a car if you don't smoke for a year. Check out their website. Even if you don't win, you're still a winner. Good luck.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats.... it is not easy. I start my program next week...


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Almost 11 days and going strong. I entered the Driven to Quit(Cancer Society) contest, could get a car as a bonus....


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Keep it up dude! I know it is hard (been there...) Like the other posts mentioned, think of the cool guitars you could buy!:banana:


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Rock on brother...me and the little miss went to the neighbours house tonight for some birthday cheer. SWMBO never really said she was quitting but hadn't touched one since new years eve. I only smoke hers once in a while. I had no idea how addicted I was until I quit. There are days when the thought of a cigarette weighs heavily on my mind. Work has been incredibly stressful over the past 6 weeks, and I have been working like a crazy-man. 

The long and short of it is she broke down tonight but I held fast. When I thought I was going to crack, I simply removed myself from the situation and came home. I think I will have another beer as a reward.


----------



## kellythebastard (May 3, 2006)

mmm beer good and smokes BAD!


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey tarl....
I know how it is man...
I too quit cold turkey...on dec 18th....after 35 years of smoking just about everything,,,,that would burn,,,
I found it easier since I had a heart attack and has a triple bypass...and spent 20 day in hospital...

what I did find out was I was more addicted to breathing air than I was breathing smoke,,,,,
Its now been over 2 months of no smoking...and I dont miss it even a little bit...
keep up the good work...and stay off the smoke....its better than what I just went thru...

Auger


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I started my program thru resolve2stop.com. It involves taking 10 lozengers a day. The approach is different, the lozengers do not contain nicotine but a chemical that blocks the nicotine effect from getting to the brain. You then have to deal with the habit. Routine is each week you take away 4 cigs from your daily consumption until done. So I hope I'm on the road to smoke free.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Best of luck to you PaulS. As of tuesday it will be 3 weeks smoke free for me....and it is getting easier to handle every day. (still eating wayyyy tooo much..)


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey Tarl you are on your way. I tried quitting a few times but I find the first 2 weeks the hardest. I smoked for 34 years and have been off it now for 7. As for the eating part, there is a tendency to eat more but that will go away at some point. You should notice after awhile that food tastes better.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey good stuff Tarl....PaulS
you are over the hump now...
have you noticed you can smell things alot better now as well?

it will get easier....each day that passes

Auger


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

*First week in ... the easy one*

Whoa... the Resolve formula just kicked in yesterday. I did the first week, it was the easy one. Smoke your usual but take 10 of these loz. a day. Well that goal was easy. But it was weird, the other day I went out for a smoke as usual but when I went back inside it seemed like something was missing. It took a little before i realized that it was the nicotine stimulation to the brain that was absent. To test this out I waited 4+ hours before the next cig. Now usually this would have made me a little light headed for a minute or two but this time, no. The Resolve method takes away the nicotine and lets you deal with the habit, opposite the patch ... it takes away the habit and weans you of nicotine. Hmmm this might work for me. Here's hoping...


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

Good luck to everyone here trying to quit. It's been 8 days cold turkey for me after 25 years of smoking; I wasn't planning on quitting but I caught a chest cold that was bad enough that I couldn't smoke through it (usually I can smoke through anything). I figured after 4 days I was well on my way so I might as well just try and quit. Next I'll work on the beer drinking. Er, naaaahhhhhhhhh.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey Hush,,,,keep up the good work buddy..you will do it

no matter what the reason...its a good one....
I'm now 2 and 1/2 months into it...and dont miss it one little bit....

I'm pulling for all you guys....to give it up for good...

anyone notice how much more someone who smokes stinks..?..now you have quit...

breathing the fresh stuff
Auger


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Tarl...........
Good for you man! Do your best. I have never smoked so I don't know how hard it is to quit, but I have seen people very close to me go through it and it was very hard to keep at it. 
Here is a big positive vibe for strength going your way.

Cheers to you
Pete


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations for quittin everyone.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

It will be 6 weeks for me on Tuesday. The urges are fewer but they seem to come and go quicker and are about 10x as strong. Also I feel a bit stuffed up all the time. Probibly all the bad crap geting out of my system. How are the rest of you guys doing. From what I hear 3 months and then 3 years are the milestones that mark a complete withdrawl from tobacco. I am feeling really good about this now.....oh and I bought mself a new Tokai for being such a good lad.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats Tarl... Yep you need to reward yourself for doing good. Nice reward.. As I work on my plan I am now down to 12 a day and staying on track. I look forward to rewarding myself also once I pass a few milestones.


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Tarl said:


> Also I feel a bit stuffed up all the time. Probibly all the bad crap geting out of my system. How are the rest of you guys doing.


A doctor once told me that the feeling bad stuff is your body's way of saying thanks. She also suggested increasing my water intake (a good thing ANYWAY). Sure, you run to the pisser more often....but the expectorant properties of water increase phlegm production and allow you to clear out the toxins faster. Yeah yeah, sounds gross and all, but smoking itself is wayyyy grosser.

As for milestones, there are none, except for the ones conjured up by the mind recovering from addictive behavior. 

Cold turkey rocks, it's the best way to quit. It's just difficult to formulate he mindset at first....

Now go have some water, Tarl, you're done those awful cigs.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Tarl said:


> It will be 6 weeks for me on Tuesday. The urges are fewer but they seem to come and go quicker and are about 10x as strong. Also I feel a bit stuffed up all the time. Probibly all the bad crap geting out of my system. How are the rest of you guys doing. From what I hear 3 months and then 3 years are the milestones that mark a complete withdrawl from tobacco. I am feeling really good about this now.....oh and I bought mself a new Tokai for being such a good lad.



pretty soon we`re gonna have to call you Tar-less.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey guys...
still hanging in there myself...
no smoke in the lungs since dec 18th 2006...

keep up the good work those who are quitting......you can do it....
the tabacco company's lost revenues are the guitar manufacturers gain....lol

gotta like rewards.....

Auger


----------

